# Trophy Blend Scents



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all,

It's that time of year again to start stocking up on your scents and other supplies.

We have calls, wind checkers and scent eliminaters besides our awesome scent line.

So order yours now and I wish all a great and successful season.

Paul Rueda

Check us out at www.trophyblenddeerscents.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for TBS!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I already have a mile long list of things to try and I can't wait for the scent elimination line.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the best scents in the business!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my daughter and I are putting our list together


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Season is just around the corner!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

less then 55 days till early youth season here in michigan


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark makes some awesome products!! Can't go wrong with Trophy Blend!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take another look at some great scents


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Lets keep this to the top. Great scents and great people. Can't go wrong with trophy blend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Lets keep this to the top. Great scents and great people. Can't go wrong with trophy blend.


x 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up check out these great scents.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

It is just around the corner stock up on the best scents and attractants on the market right now IMHO.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving it up for a great guy, he will definitely help you out. Give Mark a call and try trophy blend today.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Im ready to pull the trigger....my daughter and I have it all written down and ready to order...youth hunt starts in late sept...woooo hoooo


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Mikie Day said:


> Im ready to pull the trigger....my daughter and I have it all written down and ready to order...youth hunt starts in late sept...woooo hoooo


That is awesome, and if the white tail herd stick is not on your list do yourself a favor and add it. 

I use that roughly 90% of the time and on every sit it really helps to keep the deer calm and covers any scent I did drop on the way in. I have even had a fawn lay down next to the stick after sniffing it and just hung out for the whole evening until the mom came along and "picked" her up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

herd stick is on there, earth...estrous ...and some pit paste...lol, and regular doe..cant wait


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

now that is a good idea (great pics):thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome pics Double S I wish I still had some trail cams to post up some pics but they seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Everyone check out Trophy Blend Scents it is the best scent products out there.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Awesome pics Double S I wish I still had some trail cams to post up some pics but they seemed to have disappeared.


Thanks Buddy. After i knew the the cam was working great. I took my Dremel tool and placed my last name all over the front of the Camers snd inside and on the back. Because the serial number is only a Sticker. I used the Dremel tool and etched the serial number into the plastic. Deep enough so that it can't be sanded out. if someone's gonna steal my cams. Sooner or later someone's gonna ask" Why is Property of Simons Written all over your cam?" or if the cops bust them. They can trace the cams back to me and the serial number. I keep the box with the Serial number copy in the garage for verification. Plus when i file a theft report with the cops. I have a Serial number to give them to match everything up. it looks ugly with all the writing but if i can deter one thief, it was well worth it. 

Picture Bump for TrophyBlend Scents,
Where's the TrophyBlend Scent Sticks?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that idea, I will definitely be doing that when I do get another set of cams.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> I like that idea, I will definitely be doing that when I do get another set of cams.


I have my cam on State grounds now. I dropped it off on Tuesday and will pick it up and swap out batteries and SD cards on Saturday. Then i'll move the cam while i'm up there. I'm excited. I'm hoping to get a surprise on the cam, besides a Mule Deer. I took the Sage Cover scent and wiped the Cam down with it. Then i took my knife and cut slivers off the Mule deer blend Scent and dropped them on the ground about 10 feet in front of the cam. We'll See what shows up. While I wait...Here's another picture Bump.

Where's the Blend?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pic Double S!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is what I would do with my cam as well (TB scent wise) and had some good luck can't wait to see what it has on it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Another Picture Bump.:tongue:

All TrophyBlend on the ground!.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Man Double S you are killing me with those pictures!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Man Double S you are killing me with those pictures!


LMAO!. how do you think i feel. I can't shoot one till the end of September. With my Smoke Pole.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea I hear you then that would be even worse you win :tongue:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Yea I hear you then that would be even worse you win :tongue:


lol. bump up. :beer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump time.....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump.

TrophyBlend Muled Deer Herd Blend rubbed all over Trail Camera.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Some more great pics Simon, you are really making my muley bug itch!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT for the best Scent products available.


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

TBS, Get some.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Some more great pics Simon, you are really making my muley bug itch!


I should have more today or tomorrow. Need to go up and swap out cards again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Some more great pics Simon, you are really making my muley bug itch!


You might want to buy some calamine lotion. Because it Picture Bump Time!. 


















TrophyBlend Mule Deer Blend Rubbed all over the dead branch.

Date and Time incorrect. I keep forgetting to check the date and time. lol. This was a couple days ago.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Double S that is so cool, I am so thrilled you are having such a good time rubbing Trophy Blend All over the country, Are you going to be able to sit in one of these areas when the season starts?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Double S that is so cool, I am so thrilled you are having such a good time rubbing Trophy Blend All over the country, Are you going to be able to sit in one of these areas when the season starts?


Heck Yah!. Thats the plan. I'm just trying to narrow down my locations. It's bear season right now and I haven't seen one this year. they were all over the place last year. I almost hit one by my house. Muzzleloader season is the last week of September and my .58 caliber Jaeger is ready. I'm going old school with the Flintlock. Waiting on my Butler creek rapid loaders.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Man Simon those are some great pictures! I am super excited to get my own pictures of TB working!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Man Simon those are some great pictures! I am super excited to get my own pictures of TB working!


Oh Crap...I forgot the season started today. I have to go up in the morning and take my cam down before someone steals it. Darn it!.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow hope no one snagged it for ya! And now if you can put one of them deer down :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Wow hope no one snagged it for ya! And now if you can put one of them deer down :thumbs_up


I just got back. My Cam was still there. Deer were everywhere. I even played a little with some small buck. i had the Mule deer blend all over my clothing. i took a dead branch and started to scrape the bushes and make a few 'Wheeze" Sounds and they would do the same thing back to me. looks like they are already getting rid of the Velvet. I hid in the brush as the deer circled me. It was some fun.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow I bet that was a blast, good to hear your cams didn't walk off.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Wow I bet that was a blast, good to hear your cams didn't walk off.


I wish i had my new bow right now!. lol. All those deer and not a Bowhunter in sight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea no kidding, when does it get in?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Yea no kidding, when does it get in?


I haven't ordered one yet. I'm saving up for a top line bow. Alpine is supposed to be coming out with a new bow. Maitland USA Bows interest me. I'm of of the procrastinators. lol

I'm going Flintlock Muzzleloading this season.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I hear you there its worth saving up and getting a good bow to last you for years to come. And flintlock muzzleloading is almost harder then archery IMO. A lot can go wrong there, hope you can connect.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> I hear you there its worth saving up and getting a good bow to last you for years to come. And flintlock muzzleloading is almost harder then archery IMO. A lot can go wrong there, hope you can connect.


Thanks Buddy. I just got permission to hunt 640 acres. I knew about the place .I just got back from checking it out. It's moslty wheatland. But theres coulee's and Draws that lead to a very steep drop down to the river. I'm staying away from the cliff. The Coulee and draws looks very promising.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome, I hunt my public land spots first until the deer are spooky and then once I know they have taken up refuse in the secluded private land I go hit my honey holes.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the only scents I will use


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My fourth order came in the other day.









I wiped the CORN all over the Trail cam last night.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is sweet Simon! Do you guys grow a lot of corn out that way? (never been out that way)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

In my area it's mainly Wheat and Alfalfa. With a few Corn sprinkled in between. I like to change up the scents if possible. I don't want the deer to get familiar with one scent. If other hunters use a certain scent and they are not getting the results they thought they would get, I would use something else to get the deer's attention. It's like eating a lot of steak. Sometimes i just have the urge to have chicken. I would assume that critter's are the same. lol.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

The rut is kicking in here in Colorado, can't wait to put the TB to work this weekend!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Gotta love the TBS!!! Hopefully I will be able to get out and use some next month. Not much hunting going on here in New Mexico without a draw tag!!! Texas is the place to be.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just received my TBS estrus / Heard and vapor trail yesterday! Wow this stuff is strong and the vapor trail is awesome! Can't wait to give this stuff a try in the field this weekend!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

jmp51483 said:


> Just received my TBS estrus / Heard and vapor trail yesterday! Wow this stuff is strong and the vapor trail is awesome! Can't wait to give this stuff a try in the field this weekend!


You will have a blast with TB Scents. Happy hunting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Double S said:


> You will have a blast with TB Scents. Happy hunting.


You can say that again!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move Simon's pictures back up.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Get you Scent Sticks now, great products from Mark!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

More awesome pictures :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. No buck yet for me. Only 2 days left in the Muzzleloader season and i don't have a late season for my area. Muzzleloader hunters crawling all over the place. My trail cam pics are about useless now. They are half dead or have been bumped out of the area. I miss my bow!.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Keep think good thoughts bud, it will come together for you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I was able to put a doe down over the whitetail herd stick. Thanks for a great product Mark :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> I was able to put a doe down over the whitetail herd stick. Thanks for a great product Mark :thumbs_up


A big Congrats Dustin on your doe. Early muzzleloader came and gone and I screwed up several shots that went Big Time Wide. I just received a New Set of sights for my Muzzy. I will be sighting it in a few days. Between the TrophyBlend and my elk mountain Slip system, I had bucks coming in like they were rutting. I just failed to drop the hammer.lol. I'll be going back out in November for Whitetail instead of Mule Deer. If I drop WT, this will be my first WT. I don't care if it a Buck or doe. I just want some venison!.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Double S said:


> A big Congrats Dustin on your doe. Early muzzleloader came and gone and I screwed up several shots that went Big Time Wide. I just received a New Set of sights for my Muzzy. I will be sighting it in a few days. Between the TrophyBlend and my elk mountain Slip system, I had bucks coming in like they were rutting. I just failed to drop the hammer.lol. I'll be going back out in November for Whitetail instead of Mule Deer. If I drop WT, this will be my first WT. I don't care if it a Buck or doe. I just want some venison!.


Sweet, I think you should be able to get one. I have been toying around with the idea of a slip system looks like I will have to invest in one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbs_up for my favorite scents


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Double S said:


> Evening bump.


When does muzzle loader season start for you?


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Great stuff Mark! This morning used some Herd and just a touch of Estrous on a couple twigs. He came in on a string from 60 yds. then stopped pretty as you please at 18 yds. Haven't had the time to hunt as much as I would like so meat for the freezer. Still have 3 doe tags and an 8 pt or better tag.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

rcgerchow said:


> Great stuff Mark! This morning used some Herd and just a touch of Estrous on a couple twigs. He came in on a string from 60 yds. then stopped pretty as you please at 18 yds. Haven't had the time to hunt as much as I would like so meat for the freezer. Still have 3 doe tags and an 8 pt or better tag.


It definitely brings them in nice :jam:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Very Nicley Done Ron! Congrats buddy



rcgerchow said:


> Great stuff Mark! This morning used some Herd and just a touch of Estrous on a couple twigs. He came in on a string from 60 yds. then stopped pretty as you please at 18 yds. Haven't had the time to hunt as much as I would like so meat for the freezer. Still have 3 doe tags and an 8 pt or better tag.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

rcgerchow said:


> Great stuff Mark! This morning used some Herd and just a touch of Estrous on a couple twigs. He came in on a string from 60 yds. then stopped pretty as you please at 18 yds. Haven't had the time to hunt as much as I would like so meat for the freezer. Still have 3 doe tags and an 8 pt or better tag.


Congrats rcgerchow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bump up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunday Bump.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving back up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

PSssst!. Anybody in this little box thing?

Order your TrophyBlend Deer Scents now !.


----------

